# HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJK



## joey (Feb 26, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJK!

The most important member of this forum.. the one who actually hosts it!


----------



## roller (Feb 26, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday P-dog.


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday. Thanks for making this forum possible!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 26, 2010)

Woot  You levelled up!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG WELL DONE I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT


----------



## Athefre (Feb 26, 2010)

So how many spankins is it?


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol, what a coincidence ... today is the GF's birthday too!

Sorry I don't have a card/pressie for you as well, but Happy Birthday all the same


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 26, 2010)

<3 pjk


----------



## Logan (Feb 26, 2010)

The big 2-1 huh? Well have fun, and make the most of it! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday
Hope to see you in Bristol!!!


----------



## Toad (Feb 26, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> Happy Birthday. Thanks for making this forum possible!





Musli4brekkies said:


> Woot  You levelled up!





Kirjava said:


> OMG WELL DONE I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT





DavidWoner said:


> <3 pjk



Sums up my thoughts exactly.

Thanks for everything and hope you have a great day


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2010)

PJK is da bestest.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kxg (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I don't think i'd be anywhere near as fast as i am without this forum (although i still need to improve a lot - avg of 101= 46.97 and PB= 34.11)
All the best,
Andy


----------



## Novriil (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 26, 2010)

It's my birthday tommorow! Well, not really, no 29 feb this year.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy birthday and thanks for a great forum.


----------



## (R) (Feb 26, 2010)

drink plenty of beer or other alcohol, but not too much. Don't get into bar fights of end up like steve from blue's clues or the shamwow guy. Enjoy your day, just not too much...


----------



## Brian (Feb 27, 2010)

happy bday


----------



## jtjogobonito (Feb 27, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PJK!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 27, 2010)

Many more trips around the sun Pat!


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 27, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 27, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 27, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 27, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday PJK!


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 27, 2010)

*HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY PJK
BIRTHDAY BIRTHDAY BIRTHDAY BIRTHDAY BIRTHDAY PJK

HEY!*


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Feb 27, 2010)

hb2u pjk. 




(R) said:


> drink plenty of beer or other alcohol, but not too much. Don't get into bar fights of end up like steve from blue's clues or the shamwow guy. Enjoy your day, just not too much...



What happened to Steve? If it's the pot/drugs thing, it ain't real.


----------



## (R) (Feb 27, 2010)

Toire-Dakku said:


> hb2u pjk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve "went off to college" because he was caught selling cocaine, or raping a hooker. I can't remember which


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy birthday Pat!

Now come back to Colorado... please?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 27, 2010)

HAPPINESS AND BIRTHDAYS

Happy birthday PJK.


----------



## Logan (Feb 27, 2010)

(R) said:


> Toire-Dakku said:
> 
> 
> > hb2u pjk.
> ...



Wait what? HE DIDN'T ACTUALLY GO TO COLLEGE? My childhood is now crushed.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 27, 2010)

(R) said:


> Toire-Dakku said:
> 
> 
> > hb2u pjk.
> ...



Actually he left to pursue a career in music, but your way works too I guess


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday! :3


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 27, 2010)

So... if I suck up to you and say happy birthday, will you give me super-awesome-over-9000-better-than-shelly's-uberness (well... maybe pretty close...) moderator rank?



Anyhow, happy birfday pjk!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 27, 2010)

Merry Birthday!


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 27, 2010)

happy birthday!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------

